# HTML5 Tag - Additional Information



## Carrear (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo 

ist euch klar, welches der vielen HTML Tags dafür gedacht ist unter einem Titel Zusatzinformationen wie Author und Datum des Beitrags zu umschließen?

Viele Grüße


----------

